
Microsoft Edge Serves Malware Masquerading as Google Chrome Installer - cvs268
https://twitter.com/GabrielLandau/status/1055300918101598208
======
cvs268
PSA: If you recently searched for and installed Chrome using the top result(s)
in the Edge browser, your system might be compromised. Check the Digital
Signature on the chrome Installer you used; or better yet, run an
Antivirus/Malware scan on your system.

~~~
moviuro
> or better yet: wipe and reinstall, change your Google passwords, and all
> your other passwords, too.

FTFY

